# The "Im very annoyed at the moment" thread



## prayingforkid

So I dont really post much in this forum, however... I have read enough threads that show me that a LOT of us are hormonal and take out out anger on other posters.:haha:
So.... I think maybe this thread would be helpful to get all those angry, annoyed feelings we get? Ill start...
I AM SO DAMN PISSED AT THIS DUDE THAT ASKED ME WHETHER I AM KEEPING "IT" OR NOT!!! How insensitive! 
Also...Im pissed at my dog.... he wont eat and is being lazy!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## teen_mommy44

im pissed at my OH cuz he does things that make me mad on propose and hes annoyed i wanna go to my little sisters soccer game tomorrow morning :dohh:


----------



## mariep

I'm upset with my OH. Men are stupid sometimes.


----------



## smitsusan5

im pissed at spd stopping me doing anything!


----------



## prayingforkid

Yes, OH's/DH's are VERY annoying sometimes. Men don't grow up lol...my hubby is 33, and sometimes I feel like I am his mother!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Amber4

I'm annoyed we ordered chinese from somewhere different and it wasn't as nice and it cost more!! Haha. I'm not sure mine is really relevant to all the other posts. (sorry) but i'm really gutted about it. Gosh, I sound so fat. It's all I go on about now lol.


----------



## teen_mommy44

mariep said:


> I'm upset with my OH. Men are stupid sometimes.

maybe its national piss off your girlfriend day -__-


----------



## teen_mommy44

smitsusan5 said:


> im pissed at spd stopping me doing anything!

i know how you feel, im stuck in bed :(


----------



## mariep

I'm pissed at my OH because I haven't really talked to him in a day, well last night when he got home from work I was talking to him about my induction and how we need to go to the hospital at 9 at night and then they will start my induction and labor on monday, probably early in the morning...and he just really didn't get it. I think he was upset because the internet guy was gonna come that day so he could have his own internet. (But now thats changed to Wednesday) But it still upset him, and he goes on and says...I can't miss that many days at work..............

...when before he said they are a company that is all about family and know that I'm about to have a baby soon and said they will understand him being gone;...and even I think 1 day he isn't there he is still getting paid.

FREAKING MEN.

and then he wakes up at 9 today and we don't talk at all and he just leaves to work without saying goodbye or kissing me. Made me sad.

I just had to write this out, makes me feel better.

Like Miss Abby said he might just be really nervous about the baby coming, now knowing when she is gonna be here; matter of days...even freaking hours!! :)

Hopefully he comes home happy, I know his bestfriend just got home from Afghanistan maybe we will go see him and his fiance tonight. I need things to do. Ugh.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Im pissed off at the way a so called "friend" has acted tonight towards my OH. D*ck!!! And im annoyed that my chinese is takin far too long and im starving LOL, i want my aromatic crispy duck NOW!!! :haha:


----------



## Kaisma

Im pissed off cos I have absolutely nothing to do! SO BORED LOL


----------



## SabrinaB

i'm annoyed because i'm at work, i really just can't handle people now that i'm pregnant, they give me a little bit of attitude and :grr::gun:
:haha:


----------



## Ramen

I'm annoyed because my future SIL thinks Marfans causes cognitive disabilities and keeps asking what I'll do if my baby is born with them. You'd think you'd only have to tell a person they were dead wrong once and give them a website to read all about how they're dead wrong, but nooooooooooooo.


----------



## mariep

My MIL thinks that I should go a month overrr! UMMM NO. She doesn't understand that, that even 1-2 weeks overdue the placenta doesn't get that much nutrients as it use to.


----------



## Pixiebear

I'm annoyed because everyone seems to be having Chinese :haha:


----------



## NewMommy17

Im pissed at FOB Everyday Hes A B*tchy Pregnant Man Lol

and my whole left side torso down is sore =/


----------



## trinaestella

"I have read enough threads that show me that a LOT of us are hormonal and take out out anger on other posters" I don't think people are hormonal I just think its pure bitchiness lol.

But anyway... 

I'm pissed at my OH he's being a prick and he's still not growing up!!!


----------



## prayingforkid

trinaestella said:


> "I have read enough threads that show me that a LOT of us are hormonal and take out out anger on other posters" I don't think people are hormonal I just think its pure bitchiness lol.
> 
> But anyway...
> 
> I'm pissed at my OH he's being a prick and he's still not growing up!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

i feel much better now iv eaten my chinese XD it was lovely,,, crispy aromatic duck,, and sesame prawn toast yummyummmm :D


----------



## Shanelley

I'm really annoyed because i have nothing to wear.:L


----------



## we can't wait

-______-


----------



## prayingforkid

we can't wait said:


> -______-

?


----------



## teen_mommy44

im annoyed because some people have no sense of humor!


----------



## Shaunagh

I'm annoyed because my new college is ran by lazy ass people and for the last two days i have had no timetable!

I'm annoyed that i have an ear infection and the pain keeps me up all night.

I'm annoyed that OH is annoyed because i'm making him wake up early so we can go to the Pub at half 9 in the morning to watch the Rugby match. They're serving full English breakfasts, i dont see why he's upset! :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm annoyed that power always goes to people's heads, even if it's power of something really dumb.


----------



## we can't wait

I'm annoyed that in 2011 there's no more 80's pop songs. :(


----------



## Shelbs

:cry: I'm really annoyed that all of my appointments can never fit in well with my hectic schedule, let alone OH's so he's never able to be with me for anything and I just need somebody at some point. I don't know how I'll feel if he doesn't get to say hello to the bean with me during my first scan. :cry:


----------



## JessicaAnne

I'm annoyed I've had a weird pain in my ankle and leg all day, I have a headache and hollyoaks later is nearly finished and it's the last one (i think...)


----------



## we can't wait

Im annoyed that my ass hurts from sitting in this chair. damn bnb.


----------



## AriannasMama

we can't wait said:


> I'm annoyed that in 2011 there's no more 80's pop songs. :(

This is more like early 90s but close enough :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH3giaIzONA&ob=av3e

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## we can't wait

with somebody who looooooove me.
i wanna, ohhhhhhh. i wanna, ohhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Ramen

Got another one. One of my new neighbors who moved into a downstairs apartment on the other side of the complex is staked in front of the only stairs off the floor I'm on soliciting magazine subscriptions so her daughter can get an ipad. No I haven't reconsidered I just want to check on my laundry downstairs. No I didn't buy a subscription from one of the other kids living here and if I did I wouldn't want to cancel it and sign up with you. No means no.


----------



## Shaunagh

:rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE&ob=av2e

My all time favourite song..
Even if was released before i was even born.


----------



## syntaxerror

I'm annoyed at a not-current bnb member no longer on FB. So I blocked her over there, not that it does any good. Because I'm pissy like that.

Also at FOB for simultaneously managing to be wonderful and the most stressful person ever. I think I'd prefer to be hopeless with him and miserable than this...that's not really true...but it sort of is.

Also at pregnancy for being all suddenly complicated and making me drive for appointments twice a week. Two hours away. In a vehicle that gets shitty gas-mileage. Cannot afford to be doing this but I guess I can't afford not to be doing this either.

Also at the girl who's managing my business in OK for not getting me the receipts she promised to mail months ago and for basically making business so shitty down there that we're only still open because I found someone else to do the things she said she would. I can't exactly "fire" the first girl as she's a friend...but she no longer has a key and she's not around anymore much anyway. And by "much," I mean "she moved to a different part of the state, told me she hadn't, and I wouldn't even understand WHY things are the way they are if the therapists hadn't gotten ahold of me and told me what's been going on."

Also at whoever's been stealing money at my business since at LEAST May. I had to get the locks changed to compensate for your jackassery. I don't really care what your problem is. That's my business and stealing hurts ME and the other therapists who work there. If I find out who it is, I will drive my very pregnant ass 600 miles down there to file charges.

And at the fabric that I ordered over 2 weeks ago for diaper-making that isn't here yet.

And at the 4-5 people who owe me substantial amounts of money but keep making excuses for why they can't pay any of it back but will next week, they swear. It's been 2+ years for a couple of you. Go to hell.

I'm just in a stabby mood today...


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I'm annoyed that (commence my list!):

* I have to work 12.5 hour shifts on shite pay to make enough monies to live..

* That I cant stop being sickyyy :sick:

* That I keep going dizzy and out of breath just from going up the stairs!! :dohh:

* That it turns out my friends are not the people I thought they were :(

* That people fall out and are mean.. I dont like it.. (Not just like here).. But in general life.. Some people who I havnt spoke to in aaaggeess have decided to mail me abuse for being pregnant.. Well SORRY for having a baby with the guy I love!! 

Lifes too short and I've realised no matter who lets you down or whoevers mean to you - what happens you'll never be alone and there's always someone to cuddle and make everything better :hugs:
^^ Okay so the end bit isnt annoying.. I just had a cuddle off my mum because I was upset at these messages I got and it was nice haha :thumbup: :flower:
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA&ob=av3e

Arianna's FAVORITE song!


----------



## AriannasMama

syntaxerror said:


> I'm annoyed at a not-current bnb member no longer on FB. So I blocked her over there, not that it does any good. Because I'm pissy like that.
> 
> Also at FOB for simultaneously managing to be wonderful and the most stressful person ever. I think I'd prefer to be hopeless with him and miserable than this...that's not really true...but it sort of is.
> 
> Also at pregnancy for being all suddenly complicated and making me drive for appointments twice a week. Two hours away. In a vehicle that gets shitty gas-mileage. Cannot afford to be doing this but I guess I can't afford not to be doing this either.
> 
> Also at the girl who's managing my business in OK for not getting me the receipts she promised to mail months ago and for basically making business so shitty down there that we're only still open because I found someone else to do the things she said she would. I can't exactly "fire" the first girl as she's a friend...but she no longer has a key and she's not around anymore much anyway.
> 
> And at the fabric that I ordered over 2 weeks ago for diaper-making that isn't here yet.
> 
> I'm just in a stabby mood today...

We can't talk about banned members. Don't want this thread to get locked too. :thumbup:


----------



## syntaxerror

AriannasMama said:


> We can't talk about banned members. Don't want this thread to get locked too. :thumbup:

My mistake. Thank you.


----------



## we can't wait

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A

I pissed off because people keep bringing facebook on to bnb. :growlmad:


----------



## syntaxerror

we can't wait said:


> I pissed off because people keep bringing facebook on to bnb. :growlmad:

:)


----------



## AriannasMama

Lets all be happy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABWyXKT5qt4


----------



## we can't wait

:coffee:

ETA- I love happy happy joy joy. lmao. they used to use it in so many commericals


----------



## syntaxerror

I'm pissed off at passive-aggressive...
Nope, I just cracked up.

Can't watch streaming video on this internet connection but just the still image of the cow and chicken won.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

AriannasMama said:


> Lets all be happy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABWyXKT5qt4

PAAAHAHAHAHAHHAAH :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I was just about to say.. I'm annoyed we're annoyed!! Let's be happy!! :happydance:


----------



## Jen_xx

I'm annoyed at this stupid f****ing morning sickness!


----------



## syntaxerror

ArmyWifeJenn said:


> I'm annoyed at this stupid f****ing morning sickness!

I know, right?
If it comes back in third tri, you'll want to strangle someone :wacko:


----------



## Jen_xx

I want to now! Lol too the point I cry cause I'm so frustrated with feeling sick. I am like praying it ends soon.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

syntaxerror said:


> ArmyWifeJenn said:
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed at this stupid f****ing morning sickness!
> 
> I know, right?
> If it comes back in third tri, you'll want to strangle someone :wacko:Click to expand...

I keep random gagging.. It makes people at work panic theyre like 'SHE'S GONNA BLOOWWW!!!!' :rofl:

Gagging/being sick is getting annoying noww though.. I've had it since before I got my BNF and I found out at 4 weeks :|
So I feel your pain! :hugs:
xx


----------



## armywifey613

im annoyed that i sent my hubby a care package on aug 3rd and its still not there..and when i called usps they said were sorry we understand why your upset uggggggg!!!! i hate when they say that ..like umm excuse me NOOOOOO you dont!!!!


----------



## syntaxerror

armywifey613 said:


> im annoyed that i sent my hubby a care package on aug 3rd and its still not there..and when i called usps they said were sorry we understand why your upset uggggggg!!!! i hate when they say that ..like umm excuse me NOOOOOO you dont!!!!

Yuck!
Where's he at? I sent a few boxes to Afghanistan...some would be delayed by weeks (or months, once) and others went right through. Made no sense at all. Army post...hopefully he gets it soon.


----------



## armywifey613

hes in egypt...its crazy i called yesterday and they said it somehow was in kentucky....now there saying that was accidentally done and it should be there by next week...like uggg usually it takes 3 weeks most!


----------



## mamawannabee

syntaxerror said:


> ArmyWifeJenn said:
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed at this stupid f****ing morning sickness!
> 
> I know, right?
> If it comes back in third tri, you'll want to strangle someone :wacko:Click to expand...

Or if it never goes away... I wouldn't say I feel like strangling someone, but I am most certainly not very welcoming of the constant sickness :dohh:


----------



## syntaxerror

armywifey613 said:


> hes in egypt...its crazy i called yesterday and they said it somehow was in kentucky....now there saying that was accidentally done and it should be there by next week...like uggg usually it takes 3 weeks most!

Kentucky...random.
Should get to be even more fun as the winter holidays approach and EVERYTHING gets backed up :wacko:


----------



## syntaxerror

mamawannabee said:


> syntaxerror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyWifeJenn said:
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed at this stupid f****ing morning sickness!
> 
> I know, right?
> If it comes back in third tri, you'll want to strangle someone :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Or if it never goes away... I wouldn't say I feel like strangling someone, but I am most certainly not very welcoming of the constant sickness :dohh:Click to expand...

Ugh :(
Mine comes and goes...but I'd have been miserable if it'd stuck around until 24 weeks. Feel better soon :flower:


----------



## mamawannabee

syntaxerror said:


> mamawannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syntaxerror said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyWifeJenn said:
> 
> 
> I'm annoyed at this stupid f****ing morning sickness!
> 
> I know, right?
> If it comes back in third tri, you'll want to strangle someone :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Or if it never goes away... I wouldn't say I feel like strangling someone, but I am most certainly not very welcoming of the constant sickness :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh :(
> Mine comes and goes...but I'd have been miserable if it'd stuck around until 24 weeks. Feel better soon :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! It's finally getting a bit better, I have stopped taking the Zofran except once every couple of days this week but still getting sick every morning. And nauseous all day everyday still, but I figure at this point it's here to stay so I should make the best of it and just eat all the time. If I'm full it's not as bad :shrug:


----------



## we can't wait

I'm pissed off because my dinner didn't sit well this evening. :sick:


----------



## Shaunagh

I'm annoyed that its 4.30am and I'm laid here awake whilst OH snores away next to me :(
Stupid ear infection causing me too much pain to sleep!


----------



## Kaisma

I'm annoyed cos I want sweets or ice cream but we dont have em and can't be bothered to drive to shop!!!! besides they make me fatty


----------



## bbyno1

Im in a local libary with children everywhere and the man next to me is on facebook bringing up loads of pictures of the naked women he has on there!


----------



## Amber4

After my first post about complaining my chinese wasn't as nice as normal and cost more money... I then felt sick for 2 hours and finally threw it up. :growlmad:


----------



## Leah_xx

I really am annoyed at the fact that my best friend Skye is no longer on this site!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Leah_xx said:


> I really am annoyed at the fact that my best friend Skye is no longer on this site!

skye ?? as in skyebo??? how come? xxx :flower: xx


----------



## Leah_xx

Skye and Kelly got kicked off this site. 
But anywho Im going to deactivate my account before the mods do.
Peace ladies. I love you all. Good luck with having the babies.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

What?? really?? why are you leaving?? which one is kelly? im not too familiar with people by their real names... x


----------



## AROluvsJMP

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> What?? really?? why are you leaving?? which one is kelly? im not too familiar with people by their real names... x

we_cant_wait


----------



## Leah_xx

THis site has turned to shit.
The Admins need to do there jobs and do what needs to be done!
not deleting people for the fun of it and delete the people who need deleted.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Oh gosh, i didnt think things would get as serious for people to get banned, are they not allowed back ever or is it just a temporary thing? x sorry for the million questions! x


----------



## Chrissy7411

Leah_xx said:


> I really am annoyed at the fact that my best friend Skye is no longer on this site!

I second that.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Chrissy7411 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> I really am annoyed at the fact that my best friend Skye is no longer on this site!
> 
> I second that.Click to expand...

I third this.


----------



## booflebump

Leah_xx said:


> THis site has turned to shit.
> The Admins need to do there jobs and do what needs to be done!
> not deleting people for the fun of it and delete the people who need deleted.

Action regarding accounts is not taken lightly - and public debate of such action is not permitted

You all have been warned that accounts are under review after last nights debacle - obviously you have chosen to ignore this

Locked pending review


----------



## Wobbles

Then leave the forum girls.

Don't you dare point the fingers at us when the volume of complaints about your circle of friends is HIGH and with every right those were made. I won't say sorry your friends are rude, insensitive and to be honest completely obnoxious. I won't say sorry your friends were given prior warnings and I won't say sorry for the fact you all blatantly asked another member of the forum to troll (the thread 'where'). There's so many reports I can't even find the quotes I want to show you all ... don't you understand the larger % of the members who use this section are getting sick of you all, not us!

Your right the admin are shit; they won't tolerate bullies like you lot! You should take some of my previous advice and look up the effects of cyber bullying.

Leah YOUR FRIEND had 2 infractions issued to her account, SHE decided to ignore those warning so here's what happens; 3rd infraction = automatic ban instead I gave her a 2 week cooling off period, aren't I nice *but *due to the volume of trolling and taking into consideration all previous activity,those of friends and the proof I have you are being intentionally disruptive thank yourselves because I have reviewed the drama and this is now permanent. It's not acceptable.

I'm 31 years of age, I'm not interested in these sticks and stones comments you would usually find in a playground. Grow up :) Your personally attacking everyone (me included) and your upset? :lol: 

This is over because the next tiny little dig out of any of you = deactivation (not a cooling off period). Oh the drama :coffee:


----------

